# Fehler beim Verbinden ... Router ist Schuld?



## Akilein (22. September 2006)

Hi Leute! ich bin am Verzweifeln ....
ich code mit C/C++ grad an einer Client/Server-Anwendung und die basiert auf TCP/IP ... nun bisher habe ich um den Server zu testen immer mit meiner lokalen IP-Adresse 127.0.0.1 gearbeitet ... die Verbindung zum Server konnte so aufgestellt werden, verwende ich meine interne IP-Adresse innerhalb des Netwerks so funktioniert auch alles perfekt, versuche ich jedoch meine eigentliche von meinem Internet-Provider zugewisenen Ip-Adresse zu verwenden um zu connecten, funktioniert es einfach nicht! ich habe da Zuhause einen Router wo zwei PCs angeschlossen sind und mit Port-forwarding habe ichs auch schon probiert, ich weiß einfach nicht warum es nicht geht ... kann mir wer helfen? Danke schon mal im voraus für jede Antwort!


----------

